# mac word hyperlink issue; doesn't happen with pc



## melee (Aug 10, 2004)

I am an experienced pc user, but I'm a mac novice (idiot). I have converted lots of my old (windows) word documents to mac word. None of the hyperlinks worked, so I recreated them. The hyperlinks to webpages work fine, but the links to .jpg and .bmp, and .mov files will NOT open, even though they open just fine on the mac individually, so I know the files are good. I've looked everywhere I can think to look for a solution. Can anybody help?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Are you using Office X? If not, may I inquire what version of Word for Mac?


----------



## melee (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I'm using Office X 2004. Thanks.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again:

Have you tried moving the files to the folder where you've saved your Word doc? I had a similar experience with PowerPoint for X and moving the files I wanted to open from links to the same folder helped.

Other than that - have you double-checked your link? (I am sure you probably have.) Make sure that you are using the DOCUMENT tab when clicking insert/hyperlink.

I tested what you are trying to do with my Word X, using a picture of an American Flag, and didn't have any problems. Here is an example of the link that worked. Perhaps you can compare it to yours:

*file:///Users/Rose/Desktop/GCCC/American%20Flag.jpg*

The "%20" was automatically inserted where a space is in the filename. The filename in my example is "American Flag.jpg".

Is yours basically the same? I will check around Office X's support sites to see if this is a common problem. Frustrating, I'm sure!

Good luck.


----------

